# Chuck is DONE



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

He cant get a rematch against Page cause Page already beat his ass twice, anyway hes to old???

*BTW Impaled your gonna pay for this*


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

I agree, hes to old and I dont see him beating Shogun nor Hendo, hes done


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

He's doesn't need one.
And nice sig.by the way


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

I would kind of have to agree I think he is way past his prime and that fight prooved it


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Chuck is not done, but it will be 3 or so fights before he gets a chance back at his belt. The smartest thing he could do is try to go hw and see if he does well there.


----------



## Demigorgon (Dec 28, 2006)

He'll be back.


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

Mugai Ryu said:


> He cant get a rematch against Page cause Page already beat his ass twice, anyway hes to old???
> 
> *BTW Impaled your gonna pay for this*


That sig is gross,  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

DangerMouse666 said:


> He's doesn't need one.
> And nice sig.by the way


*Lets not start with my sig OK please*


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

Mugai Ryu said:


> *Lets not start with my sig OK please*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, Chuck is done. That fight was just pathetic. I posted my thoughts last night on this forum and received a "you have been warned" for speaking my mind. OMFG, get a life!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

How is he done after one fight? Yes, he was KO'd early, but this guy held that belt for a very long time. I don't seem to remember people howling for Hughes' retirement when St. Pierre knocked him out even faster.
As far as the "too old" bit, that makes no sense. Randy's 43.


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

vandalian said:


> How is he done after one fight? Yes, he was KO'd early, but this guy held that belt for a very long time. I don't seem to remember people howling for Hughes' retirement when St. Pierre knocked him out even faster.
> As far as the "too old" bit, that makes no sense. Randy's 43.


Chuck is not Randy :bye02:


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

I bet that if Randy fights Chuck one more time, Randy will KTFO


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> I bet that if Randy fights Chuck one more time, Randy will KTFO


I would have to agree with that. Randy would get knocked the f out for a third time if they fought again. But I don't think Chuck is done yet, Rampage is just damn good.

Chuck will change his game hopefully and he'll be back strong. I will say Chuck is done if he loses before he gets a title shot.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*YOU HAVE THE NICEST SIG IN MMA FORUM* :thumbsup: 

*I see it like this if the UFC gives Chuck cans to fight for his comebak he may not be done, but if he fights some good fighters like Hendo, Rampage 3, or even Shogun he is DONE.*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The man didn't lose a fight for over three years. Gimme a break.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

So is GSP done? How about Cro Cop? Chuck got knocked out; as has been said in the past its not about the loss but how you deal with the loss. Therefore, if he comes back and gets beaten by Jardine then yes something is wrong, if he moves up to HW and gets owned there by Randy or Vera he may need to start studying for the auditors test but otherwise he is far from over. If you wanna see a fighter that needs to reitre look at Tank or Frank Shamrock.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> The man didn't lose a fight for over three years. Gimme a break.


*Yeah bro, but he is much older now.*


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This just shows how much love and hate Chuck gets.

He loses ONE fight and hes done? he went on a 7 fight winning streak winning all of them by KO/TKO, even won them decisively.

Give me a break.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> This just shows how much love and hate Chuck gets.
> 
> He loses ONE fight and hes done? he went on a 7 fight winning streak winning all of them by KO/TKO, even won them decisively.
> 
> Give me a break.


*Good point but as long as Rampage is champ he shouldnt get another shot, cause Page already beat his ass twice, Chuck could try and argue that the ref stopped the fight to early but if you think about it, if big John didnt stop the fight at that point Chuck would of taken more punches to the face, so either way if it was stopped to early or not Chuck was going to get KTFO either way.*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

He was great 3 years ago, now he is just good.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, Chuck got knocked out! How does that mean his career is over?
If Rampage got knocked out instead, I wonder how many people would be on here saying that, taking into account his losses to the Chute Box guys, that he's washed up, a shadow of his former self, and should give it up? How many?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Yes, Chuck got knocked out! How does that mean his career is over?
> If Rampage got knocked out instead, I wonder how many people would be on here saying that, taking into account his losses to the Chute Box guys, that he's washed up, a shadow of his former self, and should give it up? How many?


*Well ofcourse nobodys carrer is gonna be over if they dont lose, if you lose then your carrer is over, DID THAT SOUND RIGHT????*:confused02: :confused02: :confused02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

For some reason if Chuck would have won i would have thought he would retire with the belt. But since he lost he will be around for awhile. Hes Danas poster boy.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Adora said:


> For some reason if Chuck would have won i would have thought he would retire with the belt. But since he lost he will be around for awhile. Hes Danas poster boy.


*I agree*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well ofcourse nobodys carrer is gonna be over if they dont lose, if you lose then your carrer is over, DID THAT SOUND RIGHT????*:confused02: :confused02: :confused02:


Yeah, but within reason, that's all I'm saying...
Chuck KO'd Randy into retirement. Now Randy's the heavyweight champ. With the proper motivation, who knows what the Iceman has left in him.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Yeah, but within reason, that's all I'm saying...
> Chuck KO'd Randy into retirement. Now Randy's the heavyweight champ. With the proper motivation, who knows what the Iceman has left in him.


*Time will tell, but I dont see Chuck doing as well as Randy.*


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

its funny how Chuck wont be in the picture anymore, its HENDO vs RAMPAGE, thank god liddell aint champ anylonger.


----------



## tapout23 (Mar 4, 2007)

Adora said:


> Hes Danas poster boy.


Good point. Chuck is not done and Dana isn't going to deny him of a title shot if he wins a few fights now. Dana picks the fights based on what he thinks the fans want to see AND who deserves it. I think we all saw that chuck is capable of being the champion.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

tapout23 said:


> Good point. Chuck is not done and Dana isn't going to deny him of a title shot if he wins a few fights now. Dana picks the fights based on what he thinks the fans want to see AND who deserves it. I think we all saw that chuck is capable of being the champion.


Dana is bullsh*t hes not about what the fans want, hes about the money.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

If Chuck retired i don't think he would come back and fight agian.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> Dana is bullsh*t hes not about what the fans want, hes about the money.


Doesn't giving the fans what they want = money?
Or am I missing something?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> Dana is bullsh*t hes not about what the fans want, hes about the money.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Exactly:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: And for u Dana....:sarcastic05:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Chuck isn't done, he's still one of the top LHW's in the world. Even if he never gets another title he could fight another couple of years $$$
And then become a trainer.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Doesn't giving the fans what they want = money?
> Or am I missing something?


He is greedy!! He hates fans he just wants your money!


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Exactly:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: And for u Dana....:sarcastic05:


Dana is the next Don King


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> Dana is the next Don King


LOL ill give you props for that! pos. rep


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

Chuck is far from done. He's got a few years left. I think he will hold the belt again.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> He is greedy!! He hates fans he just wants your money!


You said it best.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

jobbernowl said:


> Chuck is far from done. He's got a few years left. I think he will hold the belt again.


Yea but if he loses a big fight i think he is done.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

jobbernowl said:


> Chuck is far from done. He's got a few years left. I think he will hold the belt again.


I think tito might have a better shot at becoming champ.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> I think tito might have a better shot at becoming champ.


Yea at least better than Chucks Chance! I doubt he will get his belt back.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> Dana is the next Don King


What?  Look up some of Don King's exploits, please. He makes Dana look like freakin' Mother Theresa.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

:laugh:


Ortiz boy said:


> Yea at least better than Chucks Chance! I doubt he will get his belt back.


did u guys see liddells belly right before he hit the ground, it lookd like he was pregnant


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> Yea at least better than Chucks Chance! I doubt he will get his belt back.


I'd be surprised if either of them hold the title again. Not saying they won't get the opportunity, just don't see either of them winning.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> I'd be surprised if either of them hold the title again. Not saying they won't get the opportunity, just don't see either of them winning.


*Well Tito is still young, he might have a shot.*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> I think tito might have a better shot at becoming champ.


What have we seen lately from Tito to suggest that?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Mugai Ryu said:


> :laugh:
> 
> did u guys see liddells belly right before he hit the ground, it lookd like he was pregnant


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: *I just saw it again*:thumbsup:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

His fight style, I think tito's a more difficult fight for rampage than chuck.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ortiz boy said:


> He is greedy!! He hates fans he just wants your money!


Do you guys realize how ridiculous you sound? All of the money comes from fans you dumbasses. Yes he wants money and to get it he does give the fans what they want.

I swear 90% of the posts in this thread are god damn ridiculous. Chucks get knocked out and you act like hes absolute garbage. Its obsurd. All of a sudden Titos better? WTF!

By all your logic Randy shouldve retired after getting KOed by CHUCK TWICE, Wandy should give up, Cro Cop should get the hell out, Hughes is garbage, GSPs a has been, Franklin should go back to teaching, and the list goes on.

Dont forget the man who holds the HW belt just recently got KTFO by Chuck twice. God damn Im tired of all this bandwagon hopping. How can one fight change peoples opinions so much?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

But asskicker, It's just everyones opinion, thats what makes this forum so great! Everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

asskicker said:


> All of the money comes from fans you dumbasses. ?


*LOOK WHOS TALKING, just cause your a mod doesnt mean u could call us dumbasses.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> *LOOK WHOS TALKING, just cause your a mod doesnt mean u could call us dumbasses.*


You can say dumbass if you want its not a banned word.:dunno:



Ortiz boy said:


> But asskicker, It's just everyones opinion, thats what makes this forum so great! Everyone has an opinion.


I know and Im just stating mine.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Do you guys realize how ridiculous you sound? All of the money comes from fans you dumbasses. Yes he wants money and to get it he does give the fans what they want.
> 
> I swear 90% of the posts in this thread are god damn ridiculous. Chucks get knocked out and you act like hes absolute garbage. Its obsurd. All of a sudden Titos better? WTF!
> 
> ...


Repped for being a voice of f*ckin' reason around here.:thumb02:


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont see why Chuck cant win. Id always put Chuck above Tito. Chuck rarely faces a puncher as good as Rampage, its hard for him to adjust. But writing him off after winning sooooooooo many fights is retarded.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

asskicker said:


> You can say dumbass if you want its not a banned word.:dunno:


Well asskicker your a dumbass, u should know that dana is all about $$$


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

KillerG said:


> I dont see why Chuck cant win. Id always put Chuck above Tito. Chuck rarely faces a puncher as good as Rampage, its hard for him to adjust. But writing him off after winning sooooooooo many fights is retarded.


F*ck it, I'm reppin' you, too.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> Well asskicker your a dumbass, u should know that dana is all about $$$


Why wouldnt he be, but he's also about putting the best MMA fighters against each other. Which time and time again he does.
And being so personal about someone is a little harsh, calling someone a dumbass without any good reason is foolish.

Dana may like the money, but he's done more for this sport than 99.9% of people.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Mugai Ryu said:


> Well asskicker your a dumbass, u should know that dana is all about $$$


Just like any other business owner, Im not denying that. But your saying he doesnt give the fans what they want because they want money. When he gets money because he gives the fans what they want. Why are you so against Dana? Look what hes doing right now they sport is literally exploding.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Doesn't giving the fans what they want = money?
> Or am I missing something?


dana white is going the WWE route with the fights he wants. in the case of AA, he doesnt want to give him a title shot because his fight with werdum was boring. thats bullshit. you let the fighters fight regardless of how exciting they are. if they become champions, then thats the way it is. if he goes the entertainment route, then again thats WWE which is NOT a sport.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Just like any other business owner, Im not denying that. But your saying he doesnt give the fans what they want because they want money. When he gets money because he gives the fans what they want. Why are you so against Dana? Look what hes doing right now they sport is literally exploding.


well u have a great point their.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

flourhead said:


> dana white is going the WWE route with his routes. in the case of AA, he doesnt want to give him a title shot because his fight with werdum was boring. thats bullshit. you let the fighters fight regardless of how exciting they are. if they become champions, then thats the way it is. if he goes the entertainment route, then again thats WWE which is NOT a sport.


The HW division is stacked right now. AA doesnt necesarilly deserve a shot boring or not. If Dana doesnt wanna give him a shot he doesnt have to, I dont really care because theyve been putting together great match ups.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

flourhead said:


> dana white is going the WWE route with the fights he wants. in the case of AA, he doesnt want to give him a title shot because his fight with werdum was boring. thats bullshit. you let the fighters fight regardless of how exciting they are. if they become champions, then thats the way it is. if he goes the entertainment route, then again thats WWE which is NOT a sport.



I agree and disagree, I would say its alwyas been going that way, however, its getting a lot worse. They have constantly looked to put match-ups together that on paper are "feuds" and then they want a face and a heel for the match-up. Its proven it works, look at Tito/Shamrock it blew away everything but if Tito(heel) hadn't run his mouth along with the old guard Ken Shamrock(face) it wouldn't have been the same if neither talked. I also want to point out a small descripancy, does Dana White or Joe Silva make the match-ups or does Joe present them to a board of directors or what? Finally, of course Dana White wants to make money, he gets 10% of the profits. Its not us he screws over it fighters.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

You need to consider a good fighter against a deserving fighter. How many of you (including me)said that Tim Sylvia doesnt deserve the belt. If he didnt have the belt would you say he deserved a shot after his last 3 fights (not including Couture).
This is a sport, so the best of the best deserve a shot. But if someone is on the same level as you, yet is more exciting, THEY deserve the fight IMO.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

asskicker said:


> The HW division is stacked right now. AA doesnt necesarilly deserve a shot boring or not. If Dana doesnt wanna give him a shot he doesnt have to, I dont really care because theyve been putting together great match ups.


*Ofcoure Dana is all about money,think about it, why did they give Randy a shot at the title against Tim Sylvia???didnt Randy retire after he lost to Chuck, Randy didnt even fight anyone and he got a title shot against Tim Sylvia just like that without winning any fight, DONT GET ME WRONG IM SO GLAD SYLVIA AINT CHAMP, but its obvious the UFC didnt want Sylvia as champ cause he didnt make that much $$$ for the UFC, and they knew Randy would make $$$$*


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

flourhead said:


> dana white is going the WWE route with the fights he wants. in the case of AA, he doesnt want to give him a title shot because his fight with werdum was boring. thats bullshit. you let the fighters fight regardless of how exciting they are. if they become champions, then thats the way it is. if he goes the entertainment route, then again thats WWE which is NOT a sport.


So by this line of thinking, you're saying that he put Gabriel Gonzaga against Cro Cop because that's what the fans were demanding? I disagree majorly with that sentiment. My sig will show that I'm an AA fan, he's my fave in the heavyweight division but his fight with Werdum has nothing to do with why he isn't getting a title shot. The main event was already set as a #1 contender's match before he even knew the Werdum fight would be a snoozer. Think before posting.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LMFAO

I can't wait 'til Impaled is waltzing around with the sig I'm giving him when Sherk beats Franca.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

We will have to see what happens with Evans vs Tito, if Evans wins I could see him getting a title shot, but think we could see a Bisping vs Evans before either one gets a title shot. Will Wandy come into the picture? Could see him getting a shot at Jackson before Chuck, or maybe Wandy vs Chuck still happens? How would you guys rank the lhw division?


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Ofcoure Dana is all about money,think about it, why did they give Randy a shot at the title against Tim Sylvia???didnt Randy retire after he lost to Chuck, Randy didnt even fight anyone and he got a title shot against Tim Sylvia just like that without winning any fight, DONT GET ME WRONG IM SO GLAD SYLVIA AINT CHAMP, but its obvious the UFC didnt want Sylvia as champ cause he didnt make that much $$$ for the UFC, and they knew Randy would make $$$$*


Great post, like I said dana just wants more money


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I can't wait 'til Impaled is waltzing around with the sig I'm giving him when Sherk beats Franca.


impaled has my #, I will never sig bet against him.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

BooyaKascha said:


> So by this line of thinking, you're saying that he put Gabriel Gonzaga against Cro Cop because that's what the fans were demanding? I disagree majorly with that sentiment. My sig will show that I'm an AA fan, he's my fave in the heavyweight division but his fight with Werdum has nothing to do with why he isn't getting a title shot. The main event was already set as a #1 contender's match before he even knew the Werdum fight would be a snoozer. Think before posting.


No, he put Gabriel Gonzaga against Cro Cop because the fans wanted to see Cro Cop vs. Couture.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Atmosphere said:


> No, he put Gabriel Gonzaga against Cro Cop because the fans wanted to see Cro Cop vs. Couture.


Riiiigggghhhhtttt yyyeeeeaahhh...so about those TPS reports, did you miss the memo? 
He could have gone and done that without the fight he threw in the stip that the winner would get Randy that was where he screwed up on that match-up except he cannot magically undo it like he did with AA.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Cro Cop fought Gonzago as a stepping stone, just like most fighters have to do. Also a lot of UFC fans didnt know who Cro Cop was so they need to know who he is before he gets a title.

Ramapage is much easier for fans to know as he does great interviews and is funny. Cro Cop isnt as easy to market so fans need to know who he is by his fights.

As for Couture return, he "knew" he could beat Sylvia and as everyone else was a little sick of his "fighting not to lose" style. And who would turn down captain america


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I can't wait 'til Impaled is waltzing around with the sig I'm giving him when Sherk beats Franca.


*HAHAHA!!!your gonna lose*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Do you guys realize how ridiculous you sound? All of the money comes from fans you dumbasses. Yes he wants money and to get it he does give the fans what they want.
> 
> I swear 90% of the posts in this thread are god damn ridiculous. Chucks get knocked out and you act like hes absolute garbage. Its obsurd. All of a sudden Titos better? WTF!
> 
> ...



****ing right


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Ofcoure Dana is all about money,think about it, why did they give Randy a shot at the title against Tim Sylvia???didnt Randy retire after he lost to Chuck, Randy didnt even fight anyone and he got a title shot against Tim Sylvia just like that without winning any fight, DONT GET ME WRONG IM SO GLAD SYLVIA AINT CHAMP, but its obvious the UFC didnt want Sylvia as champ cause he didnt make that much $$$ for the UFC, and they knew Randy would make $$$$*


I never said Dana doesnt care about money! You said he wants money and doesnt care about what the fans want. I said yes he does care about money but in order to get his money he gives the fans what they want. He mad Couture vs Sylvia because he knew it would be a bigger draw FOR THE FANS than Sylvia vs Gonzaga.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

asskicker said:


> I never said Dana doesnt care about money! You said he wants money and doesnt care about what the fans want. I said yes he does care about money but in order to get his money he gives the fans what they want. He mad Couture vs Sylvia because he knew it would be a bigger draw FOR THE FANS than Sylvia vs Gonzaga.


*I get were your coming from*, :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*

funny how after 1 loss in over 4 years, Chuck is done...lol. i just think Rampage has Chuck's #. it happens. what makes it real funny is some of the posters saying he's done are the same posters who were saying not to over-react when Mirko got his head kicked off...lol. wierd how things appear different when your hanging from a fighters nuts.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

UFCfan610 said:


> funny how after 1 loss in over 4 years, Chuck is done...lol. i just think Rampage has Chuck's #. it happens. what makes it real funny is some of the posters saying he's done are the same posters who were saying not to over-react when Mirko got his head kicked off...lol. wierd how things appear different when your hanging from a fighters nuts.


*I DONT HANG FROM NO ONES NUTS!!!*


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

If Chuck can't beat Hendo. Shogun, or Rampage, then he's done. I don't think he wants to be a gatekeeper. I hope Liddell/Silva comes off. Loser of that bout would be on the brink of retirement.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Chuck would never settle as being a gatekeeper. He has too much money to bother doing that.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

UFCfan610 said:


> funny how after 1 loss in over 4 years, Chuck is done...lol. i just think Rampage has Chuck's #. it happens. what makes it real funny is some of the posters saying he's done are the same posters who were saying not to over-react when Mirko got his head kicked off...lol. wierd how things appear different when your hanging from a fighters nuts.


HAHAHA I know, everyone's like 'Crocop's gonna train harder than ever and take the UFC heavyweight belt' but 'Chuck's career is done'

Haha newsflash on that front nuthuggers Crocop got _dominated_ in his loss Chuck just fell to a big punch he misjudged.

Dont know whats gonna happen to either guy, but Chuck's career's not done after one fight. That's retarded


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, what'd Mugai Ryu get banned for?


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

im a pride head
and i know it looks bad for chuck
but i dont think that hes not done

if he wants to come back he will
he was ufcs poster boy


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Atmosphere said:


> No, he put Gabriel Gonzaga against Cro Cop because the fans wanted to see Cro Cop vs. Couture.


*The fans wanted to see CroCop vs Couture but fought Gonzaga instead because Mirko was holding out. CroCop was going to milk his contract by fighting several people then asking for a title shot and for more money in the title shot. Dana gave Rampage and Mirko the same stipulation in their contracts, if they win their debut fights, they get an automatic title shot. Rampage beat Eastman, and decided he will take the title shot opportunity. CroCop beat Sanchez but decided against the title shot fight, instead wanted 2 or 3 more fights to make him look good and so he could ask for more money.*

*Chuck Liddell will be back, he needs to beat one or two more people and then he will get a title shot again. He is the former champ, he deserves a rematch and Dana will give it to him. Liddell is the most well known UFC fighter, Dana would be stupid to keep him out of the lime light or the title hunt.*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *The fans wanted to see CroCop vs Couture but fought Gonzaga instead because Mirko was holding out. CroCop was going to milk his contract by fighting several people then asking for a title shot and for more money in the title shot. Dana gave Rampage and Mirko the same stipulation in their contracts, if they win their debut fights, they get an automatic title shot. Rampage beat Eastman, and decided he will take the title shot opportunity. CroCop beat Sanchez but decided against the title shot fight, instead wanted 2 or 3 more fights to make him look good and so he could ask for more money.*
> 
> *Chuck Liddell will be back, he needs to beat one or two more people and then he will get a title shot again. He is the former champ, he deserves a rematch and Dana will give it to him. Liddell is the most well known UFC fighter, Dana would be stupid to keep him out of the lime light or the title hunt.*


Once again. Kam with the truth.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Hey, what'd Mugai Ryu get banned for?


*I think it was the sig bet???*


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

its gonna be tought for chuck, even more now that hendo is coming over


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Chuck's not done for one simple reason. He is the biggest gate in mma. If Chuck jumps right back in with Shogun or a top, elite fighter and wins I'd put money on Dana giving him a rematch for the title. 

It all depends on the outcome of Chuck's next fights. 2 losses in his next 3 fights would probably lead to retirement. 3 straight wins including winning his title back and avenging his losses to Rampage would probably lead to a fight with Fedor or Cro Cop.

There will be a lot of pressure on Chuck in his next fight.


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

zarny said:


> Chuck's not done for one simple reason. He is the biggest gate in mma. If Chuck jumps right back in with Shogun or a top, elite fighter and wins I'd put money on Dana giving him a rematch for the title.
> 
> It all depends on the outcome of Chuck's next fights. 2 losses in his next 3 fights would probably lead to retirement. 3 straight wins including winning his title back and avenging his losses to Rampage would probably lead to a fight with Fedor or Cro Cop.
> 
> There will be a lot of pressure on Chuck in his next fight.


Chuck would be crazy to take on Fedor. It's one thing to step up in weight and take on Couture, it's another thing entirely to step up in weight and take on Fedor. He'd get knocked into a coma round 1.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> HAHAHA I know, everyone's like 'Crocop's gonna train harder than ever and take the UFC heavyweight belt' but 'Chuck's career is done'
> 
> Haha newsflash on that front nuthuggers Crocop got _dominated_ in his loss Chuck just fell to a big punch he misjudged.
> 
> Dont know whats gonna happen to either guy, but Chuck's career's not done after one fight. That's retarded


After Chuck loses to another top fighter, he will retire. Liddell will NOT beat Shogun, Hendo, or Wandy. Look how much was exposed with that fight, it's so obvious all you have to do is go at Liddell to beat him, which is Shogun, Wandy, AND Hendo's style. Liddell can beat some more mediocre UFC LHW's but I don't think his career is going to last very long when people realise he's not _that_ good. 

I also don't think CC got dominated any harder than Liddell did. Liddell got KOed and didn't do any damage to Rampage, CC got KOed and landed one clean leg kick. :confused02:


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *I think it was the sig bet???*


probs swearing at someone for neg repping him who didnt actually neg rep him in another thread.
Quite deserving i might add. He does like to "av a go"


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ortiz boy said:


> He is greedy!! He hates fans he just wants your money!


How stupid you must be some dumb teenager, owning a business is all about BUSINESS!
If you don’t make $$$ you go bankrupt, you have accountability to your partners not the latest media trend.
This isn’t high school kid where you cave into the latest trend or popularity contest.

I hope you never attempt to start a business of your own; you would be pushing a shopping cart collecting aluminum cans within a year.

Quit whining about Dana White you wouldn’t even be talking about all the insane talent being brought into the UFC if it wasn’t for people like Dana taking a chance (and a HUGE financial gamble) to make the UFC a legitimate organization.


If you like to gossip and talk about drama the WWE is still around I suggest you go watch some fat people wrestle its more suited to your pace and age group.


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*



wukkadb said:


> After Chuck loses to another top fighter, he will retire. Liddell will NOT beat Shogun, Hendo, or Wandy. Look how much was exposed with that fight, it's so obvious all you have to do is go at Liddell to beat him, which is Shogun, Wandy, AND Hendo's style. Liddell can beat some more mediocre UFC LHW's but I don't think his career is going to last very long when people realise he's not _that_ good.
> 
> I also don't think CC got dominated any harder than Liddell did. Liddell got KOed and didn't do any damage to Rampage, CC got KOed and landed one clean leg kick. :confused02:


a leg kick that was caught, causing him to be takien down and dominated WORSE than Liddell. you're not making sense. so according to your theory, any aggressive fighter will beat Liddell. so does that mean any fighter with good BJJ and a good high kick will destroy Mirko? you're contradicting yourself. :confused03:


----------



## tapout23 (Mar 4, 2007)

im not trying to make it sound like dana is a saint because i personally dont like him either...and i dont know a lot of people who do. but he has to pick the fights with at least some aspect of what the fans want because...yes, he wants money...and he doenst make any money if the fans dont watch it.


----------



## forthefences (May 27, 2007)

yea. hes to old, and he wouldnt beat hendo, shogun or wandy.

but i like him, hes a good fighter. and i watched him beat ortiz ass, twice. god i hate that ortiz, hes a good fighter, just a punkass imo.

i cannot wait to see wandy, hendo, page, shogun, mino and possibly...Fedor fight in the UFC


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> After Chuck loses to another top fighter, he will retire. Liddell will NOT beat Shogun, Hendo, or Wandy. Look how much was exposed with that fight, it's so obvious all you have to do is go at Liddell to beat him, which is Shogun, Wandy, AND Hendo's style. Liddell can beat some more mediocre UFC LHW's but I don't think his career is going to last very long when people realise he's not _that_ good.
> 
> I also don't think CC got dominated any harder than Liddell did. Liddell got KOed and didn't do any damage to Rampage, CC got KOed and landed one clean leg kick. :confused02:


Shogun and Wandy are WAY better matchups for Liddell than Rampage is. Chuck defends people trying to get a takedown or get into the clinch very well. 

And yeah Chuck got KOd quick if that punch hadnt landed theres no telling how the rest of the round or the rest of the fight wouldve gone. Crocop got to fight for a whole round and got his ass handed to him every second of the way.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> After Chuck loses to another top fighter, he will retire. Liddell will NOT beat Shogun, Hendo, or Wandy. Look how much was exposed with that fight, it's so obvious all you have to do is go at Liddell to beat him, which is Shogun, Wandy, AND Hendo's style. Liddell can beat some more mediocre UFC LHW's but I don't think his career is going to last very long when people realise he's not _that_ good.
> 
> I also don't think CC got dominated any harder than Liddell did. Liddell got KOed and didn't do any damage to Rampage, CC got KOed and landed one clean leg kick. :confused02:


And that shit about any aggressive fighter beating Liddell without question is stupid, Babalu tried to run over Liddell and got dropped. If Chuck quit dropping his left hand got some good striking defense then most aggressive strikers would be ****ed against him, he's an excellent counter puncher.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> How stupid you must be some dumb teenager, owning a business is all about BUSINESS!
> If you don’t make $$$ you go bankrupt, you have accountability to your partners not the latest media trend.
> This isn’t high school kid where you cave into the latest trend or popularity contest.
> 
> ...


*Great point.*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

UFCfan610 said:


> a leg kick that was caught, causing him to be takien down and dominated WORSE than Liddell. you're not making sense. so according to your theory, any aggressive fighter will beat Liddell. so does that mean any fighter with good BJJ and a good high kick will destroy Mirko? you're contradicting yourself. :confused03:


I don't think you're good at reading or comprehending but whatever. Liddell can't handle good strikers who come straight at him, Wanderlei and Shogun both dominated Rampage standing up, then Rampage beat Liddell very convincingly standing up. You see the connection?


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

*hmmmm...*



wukkadb said:


> I don't think you're good at reading or comprehending but whatever. Liddell can't handle good strikers who come straight at him, Wanderlei and Shogun both dominated Rampage standing up, then Rampage beat Liddell very convincingly standing up. You see the connection?


no, i don't. just because one fighter is successful against another doesn't mean every fighter with that style will be also. Rampage beating Liddell has nothing to do with Wandy or Shogun. like i said in my other post, does that mean every BJJ fighter with high kicks will destroy MIrko? hell no. Gonzaga did but the next might get his head kicked off. i just think we should judge every fight indivisually istead of the" this fighter did this, so every fighter like him can do the same" theory. i think we all seen enough fights to know that is complete bullsh*t. what works for one fighter, may get the next knockedout.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I don't think you're good at reading or comprehending but whatever. Liddell can't handle good strikers who come straight at him, Wanderlei and Shogun both dominated Rampage standing up, then Rampage beat Liddell very convincingly standing up. You see the connection?


Lemme help _you_ comprehend something. Wanderlei and Shogun both clinched their way to victory against Rampage, they didnt stand and strike Chuck style if they had those fights may well not have ended the way they did. So nah your mma math doesnt work. Different styles, it doesnt all just boil down to 'standing up'.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*Just answer the Question, is chuck done yes or no???

IMO YES*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Just answer the Question, is chuck done yes or no???
> 
> IMO YES*


:confused03:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> :confused03:


*DO NOT F**K WITH ME SON*


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

no and heres y, 1. he can stand with the best rampage just caught um. 2.people say hes old look at randy. 3. just watch hes gonna come back and do good he wont get his belt back but hell win a few shogun will have the belt and chuck will lose to shogun. DO WORK!


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

Yes Hes Done.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Lemme help _you_ comprehend something. Wanderlei and Shogun both clinched their way to victory against Rampage, they didnt stand and strike Chuck style if they had those fights may well not have ended the way they did. So nah your mma math doesnt work. Different styles, it doesnt all just boil down to 'standing up'.


Ok, well let's just wait and see. raise01:


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Ok, well let's just wait and see. raise01:


Chuck should just retire now imo


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

TECATE said:


> Chuck should just retire now imo


*Well if he loses again yes, but even if I dont like Liddell he is a great fighter and he deserves a comeback.*


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well if he loses again yes, but even if I dont like Liddell he is a great fighter and he deserves a comeback.*


I just think Chuck is so boring IMO


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

TECATE said:


> I just think Chuck is so boring IMO


No Josh Koscheck is boring, Chuck makes for a knockout everytime he steps in the ring. I would like to see him diversify his game though. 

I hope they give him Evans/Ortiz as his next fight. He definitely needs a win.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Of course he will get rematch, what kind of bullshit talk is that, if Chuck beats every one (wich he will) he will be forced to fight rampage again.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Of course he will get rematch, what kind of bullshit talk is that, if Chuck beats every one (wich he will) he will be forced to fight rampage again.


*Yeah so Rampage could KO his ass again*


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Yeah so Rampage could KO his ass again*



Maybe, but it doesn't mean he wont rematch Rampage.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

*yawn*



gwabblesore said:


> No Josh Koscheck is boring, Chuck makes for a knockout everytime he steps in the ring. I would like to see him diversify his game though.
> 
> I hope they give him Evans/Ortiz as his next fight. He definitely needs a win.


Talk about boring and finished in the same topic. Boring would be a third ass whuppin of Ortiz by Chuck. Ortiz is so finished. Perhaps he can start up a second career in porn as tito the bandito.:sarcastic12:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

BJJ Boy said:


> Maybe, but it doesn't mean he wont rematch Rampage.


*Bro why do wonna see Page vs Chuck again???*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rampage has already clearly established himself as the better fighter. Chuck has maybe 4 fights left in him before he retires. He'll fight a few cans and then get decapitated by the axe murderer, then he'll be done


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gotta love the retarded threads that get started after every event..." So and so is done. He's washed up, etc"


One fight. 

Prior to that loss he was on a 7 fight win streak.




Retarded thread. :thumbsdown:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Rampage has already clearly established himself as the better fighter. Chuck has maybe 4 fights left in him before he retires. He'll fight a few cans and then get decapitated by the axe murderer, then he'll be done


*I agree, I only hope he fights Shogun as his last fight*


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Gotta love the retarded threads that get started after every event..." So and so is done. He's washed up, etc"
> 
> 
> One fight.
> ...


* IF ITS RETARDED WTF DO YOU POST ON IT???*


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Rampage has already clearly established himself as the better fighter. Chuck has maybe 4 fights left in him before he retires. He'll fight a few cans and then get decapitated by the axe murderer, then he'll be done


Yeah because he lost one fight because he was sloppy with his hands, yes I am a Chuck fan but I knew it was over when he ate that hook. Give him time maybe he can come back, change his game plan, become a black belt in bjj and learn some freaking mauy tai as well learning how to A)keep his hands up or B) throw that damn over hand right when he steps in with a left hook to the body. As with anything in MMA time will tell. Well will tell if he learns from his mistake and comes back better, time will tell how good is Rampage, is he really new and improved or was it a true fluke.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

My least favour thing about forums, is when people thing that if someone hits one loss, they are done for. That is just not true. Chuck Liddell took a hard loss from Rampage on saturday night. Rampage blocked a hard body shot, came over the top and tagged him. That's that. The fight was fine, as it had just got started, and as for Rampage ruining him, he didn't. He beat him, and was the better fighter, but there was no 3 rounds of dominance by Rampage. Chuck isn't finished yet, and won't be finished until he starts to lose to B-Level fighters. Keep in mind, Rampage is one of the few men alive that can beat Liddell. Styles make fights, and Rampage's style just beats Liddell. Just like Rock-Paper-Scissors, Chuck beats Tito, Tito Beats Quinton, and Quinton beats Chuck. Chuck has said countless times in the past, "I don't change my training for anyone" This is Chucks blessing, and curse. It works well against a wide range of fighters. What he does, is effective. But Rampage's style, along with probably two or three other fighters, is a bad matchup for Chuck. Is he out of the fight game? No. Will he be able to beat Quinton anytime in the future without changing his plan. No. Will he destroy his next opponent? Yes. Will he win his title again? Yes. Don't go jumping to conclusions folks. Chuck looked great in his fight. And so did Jackson. He's not retiring. Instead, he's going to decapitate his next opponent. :thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Gotta love the retarded threads that get started after every event..." So and so is done. He's washed up, etc"
> 
> 
> One fight.
> ...


I agree to an extent, but it's a little different with Chuck. He finally faces a PRIDE LHW and loses, and Rampage isn't even a top 3 Pride LHW at that. Chuck is also 37 years old, and there's really no one else for him to fight other than Shogun/Henderson/Wanderlei and if he loses to them I don't see him continuing to fight.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I agree to an extent, but it's a little different with Chuck. He finally faces a PRIDE LHW and loses, and Rampage isn't even a top 3 Pride LHW at that. Chuck is also 37 years old, and there's really no one else for him to fight other than Shogun/Henderson/Wanderlei and if he loses to them I don't see him continuing to fight.


Blah to say Rampage isnt a top 3 pride LHW kinda misses the point. Rampage's style is a ***** for Chuck to deal with. Both Shogun and Wanderlei are better matchups for Chuck, worse matchups for Rampage.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Blah to say Rampage isnt a top 3 pride LHW kinda misses the point. Rampage's style is a ***** for Chuck to deal with. Both Shogun and Wanderlei are better matchups for Chuck, worse matchups for Rampage.


Explain why? When has Chuck fought a talented, aggressive MT fighter?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Explain why? When has Chuck fought a talented, aggressive MT fighter?


I mean theyre top notch clinchers for sure and they'd make for good fights, but those guys arent gonna stand and just outbox Chuck like Rampage did both times. They're gonna aggressively pursue their game and try to get Chuck out of his element. Randy and Tito tried to bring Chuck out of his style and into theirs and they got knocked out. Chuck has very good clinch/takedown defense, I really _really_ doubt he'd get hopelessly stuck in Wandy or Shogun's clinch like Rampage did, that's just Rampage's weakness. Chuck could keep the distance off those guys well enough to tag either one of em sooner or later.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Gotta love the retarded threads that get started after every event..." So and so is done. He's washed up, etc"
> 
> 
> One fight.
> ...


Tru Dat


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> I mean theyre top notch clinchers for sure and they'd make for good fights, but those guys arent gonna stand and just outbox Chuck like Rampage did both times. They're gonna aggressively pursue their game and try to get Chuck out of his element. Randy and Tito tried to bring Chuck out of his style and into theirs and they got knocked out. Chuck has very good clinch/takedown defense, I really _really_ doubt he'd get hopelessly stuck in Wandy or Shogun's clinch like Rampage did, that's just Rampage's weakness. Chuck could keep the distance off those guys well enough to tag either one of em sooner or later.


What makes you think Chuck's clinch defense is better than Shoguns clinch?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

1 loss in 4 years and Chuck is done....all I have to say is wow, Rampage is the only fighter that has Chuck's #. 

Dont care if your a chuck fan or not but he is still a top contender in the division and has at least 2 years left in him.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Gotta love the retarded threads that get started after every event..." So and so is done. He's washed up, etc"
> 
> 
> One fight.
> ...


All of whom were cans and had a terrible game plan


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> What makes you think Chuck's clinch defense is better than Shoguns clinch?


Not saying it's better, it's just good enough to keep him from falling into the same shit that Rampage fell into. That said, this would be a great fight both fighters are great at what they do my whole point is that it's just a better matchup for Chuck.


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

e-thug said:


> 1 loss in 4 years and Chuck is done....all I have to say is wow, Rampage is the only fighter that has Chuck's #.
> 
> Dont care if your a chuck fan or not but he is still a top contender in the division and has at least 2 years left in him.


i have to agree with u on this one even thou i dont like chuck he is a great fighter.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rampage is the better fighter and he proved it both times.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> All of whom were cans and had a terrible game plan


Yeah Randy Couture should wear a giant soda can costume into the octagon he's such a joke


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

*I think if Randy fights Chuck one more time he would beat Chuck*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *I think if Randy fights Chuck one more time he would beat Chuck*


Nah Chuck's got Randy's number nowadays


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Randy's hands are the best they have ever been, his confidence is high, he is in a good place mentally and physically, and his training camp is great. Him beating Chuck Liddell would not surprise me.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Dont care if your a chuck fan or not but he is still a top contender in the division and has at least 2 years left in him.


Not if he gets matched against Machida and loses the UD. You heard it here :thumb01:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Yeah Randy Couture should wear a giant soda can costume into the octagon he's such a joke


Compared to Chuck at LHW Randy doesnt stand a chance with him. He's not really a can but how chuck won the second time they fought was luck. Randy was leaning up agains the cage and got tagged. Randy clearly belongs at HW.

Manny Gamburyan said it best "it's not how many fights you have, it's who you've fought and chuck hasn't fought anybody that good. 
Tito- Can
Babalu- Can with a bad game plan
Vernon White- Can
Overeem- Can
Couture- Ver good fighter but ultimately succumbed to a KO both times


Rampage has fought and beaten some of the best in the world.
Arona 
Shogun Rua
Wanderlei Silva
Chuck Liddell
Matt Lindland
Igor Vovchanchyn

Rampage stomped chuck the first time and all the chuck nuthuggers didn't even realize how bad he really got beat and countless people on this forum gauranteed a KO from chuck and he got a taste of his own medicine. 
I also still think that Chuck ahsn't changed in 4 years, whereas Rampage got even better


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Randy's hands are the best they have ever been, his confidence is high, he is in a good place mentally and physically, and his training camp is great. Him beating Chuck Liddell would not surprise me.


I love Randy he's the shit but he's not gonna outbox Chuck and he's not gonna hold him down. Chuck's a bad matchup for The Natural. This fight _could_ happen if Chuck moves up weight classes, which imo he's gotta do either now or never.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Compared to Chuck at LHW Randy doesnt stand a chance with him. He's not really a can but how chuck won the second time they fought was luck. Randy was leaning up agains the cage and got tagged. Randy clearly belongs at HW.
> 
> Manny Gamburyan said it best "it's not how many fights you have, it's who you've fought and chuck hasn't fought anybody that good.
> Tito- Can
> ...


Meh Chuck actually won his fights. I thought Matt Lindland shouldve got the decision and Wandy and Shogun owned Rampage. Rampage just has Chuck's number.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Meh Chuck actually won his fights. I thought Matt Lindland shouldve got the decision and Wandy and Shogun owned Rampage. Rampage just has Chuck's number.


Exctly wandy and shogun did own rampage, therefore they would own chuck even worse:thumb02:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Exctly wandy and shogun did own rampage, therefore they would own chuck even worse:thumb02:


*Southpaw u r one of the best posters in all of MMA Forum history + Rep*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Exctly wandy and shogun did own rampage, therefore they would own chuck even worse:thumb02:


Tito owned Wandy oooh what now haha, mma math is wack


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Southpaw u r one of the best posters in all of MMA Forum history + Rep*


Haha y'all are gay


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Except the changes and growth that Tito and Wanderlei made since that fight are much greater than the changes and growth Wanderlei/Shogun made since their fight with Rampage.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

show the man some respect, without him UFC wouldn't have got as big as it is now, and anyone who beats him will get more recognition than winning any belt of an other fighter (in terms of publicity), it's like oscar de la hoya, he's past it but he will still pull in the big ppv's and gates because he has a following, chuck will defeat anyone who is a ground fighter, against a top level boxer who can take a punch he will most likely lose because he doesn't move around as much nowadays or kick often enough, he needs to change his strategy if he is to have a chance against rampage or other strong fighters, I mean not many will beat rampage going toe to toe, thats why they try to utilise leg kicks n other moves


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Haha y'all are gay


*YOU WISH*


----------



## ALLAH (May 28, 2007)

Chuck was a good fighter, but rampage is better. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Tito owned Wandy oooh what now haha, mma math is wack


That was about 5+ years ago when wandy had literally no ground game therefore all Tito had to do was lay and pray for 5 rounds... which he did!!!! Tito didn't own him at all and don't even begin to compare wandy to that little punk Tito. Wandy held onto his Pride Middlewieght belt for over 5 years, something that tito can only dream about doing.

Maybe you should watch UFC 25 again before you run your mouth and start making outrageous claims about Tito truly owning anybody but Ken Shamrock


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

ohh, and dont forget, when Tito was standing up with Wandy, he was RUNNING away from Silva.


SO Owned? it was jsut because Tito was running away and Silva was chacing him, and then Tito would turn around grab onto him and bring him to the ground, if Tito was that good, then he would have been able to finish the fight.....


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

daman5 said:


> ohh, and dont forget, when Tito was standing up with Wandy, he was RUNNING away from Silva.
> 
> 
> SO Owned? it was jsut because Tito was running away and Silva was chacing him, and then Tito would turn around grab onto him and bring him to the ground, if Tito was that good, then he would have been able to finish the fight.....


You hit the nail on the head. Repped:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Maybe you should watch UFC 25 again before you run your mouth and start making outrageous claims about Tito truly owning anybody but Ken Shamrock


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

no chuck is not done he is still a contender , but that fight just goes to show how the best of the ufc match up to top word-wide contenders like page,shogun,wandy,etc.
he had not fought a real contender for a long time and let a string of victories over ufc reality-tv type talent go to his head ,page is for real and it showed ,however with the addition of many ex-pride fighters the belt will soon change hands again and we will see for sure just what the ice-man is all about,he will have his chance ,but most likely against somebody else . the days of reality-tv star-wannabe fighters just got interesting, chuck was a big fish in a small pond , but, he is still a big fish , just not as big as he thought , he will not be alone soon all the ufc belts will be held by ex-pride fighters , anybody dis-agree?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

benny said:


> the ufc belts will be held by ex-pride fighters , anybody dis-agree?


*The HW, LHW maybe MW, but not WW nor LW*


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

daman5 said:


> ohh, and dont forget, when Tito was standing up with Wandy, he was RUNNING away from Silva.


What the hell is he talking about :dunno: 
















:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

wandy would KO tito


----------



## kloudnine (Apr 11, 2007)

vandalian said:


> The man didn't lose a fight for over three years. Gimme a break.


thats because there were all sh!tty fighters in the division! its known to all true MMA fans that Pride always had tougher fighters in the LHW and HW divisions. Dont you remember what happened when Chuck and Dana went over to Pride to prove to the world that UFC had tougher/better fighters? ahahaha

he would still be LHW champ right now if rampage, hendo didnt come into the UFC.

its bad news for all concerned (except the fans) now that pride fighters are making their way into the mix. Once Shogun and Wanderlei arrive (its inevitible), its definitely over for Chuck. He would be lucky to make it into the top 5 in the LHW division.

its not over for him, he still is about 3rd best in his division, but really the only chance of him ever becoming LHW champ again is if Hendo beats Rampage. He may have a better chance fighting Hendo, although i highly doubt he would be able to defeat him.


----------



## kloudnine (Apr 11, 2007)

asskicker said:


> Do you guys realize how ridiculous you sound? All of the money comes from fans you dumbasses. Yes he wants money and to get it he does give the fans what they want.
> 
> I swear 90% of the posts in this thread are god damn ridiculous. Chucks get knocked out and you act like hes absolute garbage. Its obsurd. All of a sudden Titos better? WTF!
> 
> ...


it represents 'the changing of the guard' where the UFC is changing into a tougher league with the inclusions of the best Pride fighters. Basically Chuck has been such a dominant LHW champ because it was a weak division (based on Pride LHW and HW division) and now that Pride fighters are making their way into the league it shows to the logical thinking MMA fan that its lights out Liddell. Will he still win fights against lesser opponents? YES, but he will NEVER dominate the LHW division like he used to and its not because hes too old, its simply because now the UFC LHW division is the best in the world with the inclusion of the Pride fighters.

Basically this latest fight with Rampage was a test to see how well he stood with the Pride boys and just like that time Chuck and Dana went over to Pride in 2003 to prove UFC is a tougher league, he failed, but this time he failed even worse.

So really now he would be around number 5 if (more like when) Shogun and Wandy enter UFC. Its hard to say who is ranked 1-2-3-4 as Shogun, Wandy, Hendo and Rampage are pretty evenly matched. I know Rampage has lost to Shogun and Wandy but we have to take into account all his problems with training, manager, camps back then. Rampage is a new fighter now, with all the right tools and resources now so i really would love to see a rematch


----------



## ross israel (May 18, 2007)

don't get all up on yourself, chucks over with. are you so ignorant as to think that he could beat henderson or rampage? hey, it was nice while it lasted


----------



## ross israel (May 18, 2007)

i think that houston alexander could beat chuck.


----------



## ross israel (May 18, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> He is greedy!! He hates fans he just wants your money!


if you don't like dana, you could just eat it cuz dana rocks all ass.:thumb02:


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

ross israel said:


> i think that houston alexander could beat chuck.


I think Sam Hoger could of beaten Chuck also


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Chuck won't dominate, but not because he's too old... just because of the new talent coming into the ufc lhw division (wandy, shogun, hendo, rampage) 

I forsee Hederson taking that title from rampage in the near future, but I sure as hell don't ever see chuck taking it back.


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

2 defenses and done.
Rampage won't hold the belt long.


----------



## Noize (May 29, 2007)

I can see chuck beating rampage in an upcoming fight, serious doubts about Hendo or Houston Alexander though.

Dana loves his light heavyweight division!


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

Noize said:


> I can see chuck beating rampage in an upcoming fight, serious doubts about Hendo or Houston Alexander though.
> 
> Dana loves his light heavyweight division!


there is no way Chuck is going to beat Rampage


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

i actually disagree with you hear

there is no doubt that rampage whooped him like *****

but it may be the best case scenerio

think about it we might see tito get another shot if he beats out rashad.....not to mention hendo may end up taking the belt away from page

and if shogun comes over from pride we have anothe high ppv event...

i think chuck has a chance at come back.....

but who knows ive been wrong before ahahahaa

i shalt never doubt randy again tho


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

and another thing

just because houston whoops jardine

everyone findst he need to jump on his **** come on now man

i wanna see him in another fight before i make my decision on this egomaniac

still tho it was the fight of the without a doubt


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

I would like to see Houston vs Bisping = I hope Bisping whoops his ass


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

hollando said:


> and another thing
> 
> just because houston whoops jardine
> 
> ...


Yeah, if Houston walks into his next fight being cocky, he might easily wake up looking at the ref. He looked great physically, but ANYONE can get caught.


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

MMARocks said:


> Yeah, if Houston walks into his next fight being cocky, he might easily wake up looking at the ref. He looked great physically, but ANYONE can get caught.


I think He should fight chuck for his next fight, even thou im not a Chuck fan I would like to see him Murder Houston


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I think Chuck will win a few more and lose a few more but so will Rampage, Wandi, Shogun, & Henderson. I do not think there will be a dominate LHW champ any time soon. The division is too stacked for for that to happen. I can't wait to watch the match ups and see though.Makes it way more exciting.

Chuck is a great fighter and I think he took Rampage a little lightly and by him getting his ass beat will make him a better fighter just like any great athlete when they loose. Do'nt think someone like Forrest Griffin or Rashad Evans could not get a surprising victory over one of the top five eiter. Upsets and disappointments happen in sports. Thats what make them so compeling to everyone. I look for Wandi and CroCop to be beast when they fight next due to the fact there coming off a losses. Fedor will loose one day as well. Maybe no time soon but one day Fedor will loose to a better younger fighter. Just because someone dissappoints you and looses a close match up does'nt mean they are trash. Its means no one is perfect and you win most and loose some. 

For all the bashers remeber Chuck Liddel is the face of MMA (like it or not) to alot of people who are not fans or just becoming fans. Rampage will be a household name to many now that he beat Liddell. His life will change drastically. He will make tons more money and gain lots of fame by this win. It was really a good win for MMA not just Rampage. Hell it was one of the top stories on ESPN. That should just show you how far Dana and Chuck have taken MMA in past few years. It is becoming to be seen through out the world as a true sport just like NBA and NFL ect...10 years ago you could only ppv an event and your average sportsfan had no clue who Don Frye or Royce Gracie was, now this past weekend is all the talk on the ESPN boards and talk shows. It is a great time to be a MMA fan if you ask me. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

hollando said:


> and another thing
> 
> just because houston whoops jardine
> 
> ...


Good post! We need to see more of Gonzaga and Houston to make any decisions about them. Its perfectly possible they came out with their full potential and their opponents looked past them.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

ross israel said:


> don't get all up on yourself, chucks over with. are you so ignorant as to think that he could beat henderson or rampage? hey, it was nice while it lasted


Right you are ... Rampage has Chuck's number ... when I saw poor Chuck fall backwards ungracefully with his big belly I thought, "wow, retirement time" ... let's face it, at 37, going against a guy who gave him a ghetto beating twice, forget it, ain't gonna happen, maybe Chuck can still beat on a few of the lesser guys but as Henderson comes in, he has even less of a chance now ... lucks up Chuck


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeez, you guys. Chuck isn't done. Chuck is to the UFC what Cro Cop is to Pride. He is top of the food chain but he will never beat the current champ. In other words, Cro Cop destroyed Pride's HW division but (I don't belive) will ever beat Fedor. That's Chuck, Chuck will destroy the LHW division like he has been doing but he'll never beat the champ (Rampage).


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> lucks up Chuck


Yes wins over Horn, Monson, Mezger, Overeem, Randleman, Belfort, Couture (twice), Ortiz (twice) Sobral (twice) were all luck! I wish I had that sort of “luck”.

By the way watch your step getting down off the bandwagon son.:confused03:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

kloudnine said:


> it represents 'the changing of the guard' where the UFC is changing into a tougher league with the inclusions of the best Pride fighters. Basically Chuck has been such a dominant LHW champ because it was a weak division (based on Pride LHW and HW division) and now that Pride fighters are making their way into the league it shows to the logical thinking MMA fan that its lights out Liddell. Will he still win fights against lesser opponents? YES, but he will NEVER dominate the LHW division like he used to and its not because hes too old, its simply because now the UFC LHW division is the best in the world with the inclusion of the Pride fighters.
> 
> Basically this latest fight with Rampage was a test to see how well he stood with the Pride boys and just like that time Chuck and Dana went over to Pride in 2003 to prove UFC is a tougher league, he failed, but this time he failed even worse.
> 
> So really now he would be around number 5 if (more like when) Shogun and Wandy enter UFC. Its hard to say who is ranked 1-2-3-4 as Shogun, Wandy, Hendo and Rampage are pretty evenly matched. I know Rampage has lost to Shogun and Wandy but we have to take into account all his problems with training, manager, camps back then. Rampage is a new fighter now, with all the right tools and resources now so i really would love to see a rematch


I realize all the stuff about Pride fighters. i know as much about Pride as the next guy but Chuck losing to someone hes already lost to does not mean his career is over!


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Jeez, you guys. Chuck isn't done. Chuck is to the UFC what Cro Cop is to Pride. He is top of the food chain but he will never beat the current champ. In other words, Cro Cop destroyed Pride's HW division but (I don't belive) will ever beat Fedor. That's Chuck, Chuck will destroy the LHW division like he has been doing but he'll never beat the champ (Rampage).


I wouldn’t say “never” but if Chuck refuses to change his strategy he would stand very little chance in a rematch. Rampage has matured as a fighter, Chuck refused to take him seriously enough to come up with a game plan and got caught with an accurate right with some power behind it, simple as that.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I wouldn’t say “never” but if Chuck refuses to change his strategy he would stand very little chance in a rematch. Rampage has matured as a fighter, Chuck refused to take him seriously enough to come up with a game plan and got caught with an accurate right with some power behind it, simple as that.


*
I agree Chuck disrespected Rampage by keeping his hands down, and thank god he paid the price for it*
*ray02:*


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Chuck possesses nothing Rampage cannot handle and that is why Rampage won. But point being, Chuck's career isn't over.


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Chuck possesses nothing Rampage cannot handle and that is why Rampage won. But point being, Chuck's career isn't over.


*Well like I said before if the UFC gives him cans he will still be a contender but if he fights, Hendo, Shogun, Rampage 3, or even Machida HE IS DONE*


----------



## masthrrck (Mar 5, 2007)

machida would not last 3 min wit liddell


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Well like I said before if the UFC gives him cans he will still be a contender but if he fights, Hendo, Shogun, Rampage 3, or even Machida HE IS DONE*


So by your rationale there are about 4 fighters in ALL of MMA in the LHW division who are not cans?
Chuck owned the UFC LHW division for years avenging all but his loss to Rampage (and beating the current heavyweight champion twice). Sure the heavyweight and LHW divisions in Pride have a few more quality fighters than the UFC but if this last year has shown us anything it’s that you can’t just say “Pride is better” and any fighter from Pride will win over someone from the UFC. Do you want me to name all the former UFC fighters (or current) who have defeated the supposed unbeatable Pride boys?

This is just a win win situation for all the fans, better fighters, more talent, more $$$ and better match ups.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Chuck may never be champ again, but his career is most certainly not over. He only lost one of his last eight fights -- all of which were against top competition -- and he's still among the world's elite light heavyweights. Whether you like him or not, it's absoloutely ridiculous to suggest otherwise.


----------



## aw11111 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck is NOT done!

I just saw him on TV working out with Christy Brinkley and he still looks GREAT

I suggest you rewatch 'Good Guys Wear Black' or 'Sidekicks' and reevaluate your position


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I personally feel that he's done. I just don't think he's capable of defeating fighters like Shogun, Rampage, Wanderlei, and Henderson. He could still continue his career and do well for a few more years, but I really don't think he can get his belt back, and I don't think he stands a very good chance against any of those fighters. I respect Chuck though.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

masthrrck said:


> machida would not last 3 min wit liddell


we'll see about that


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

masthrrck said:


> machida would not last 3 min wit liddell


*Sorry bro but I think Machida would beat Chuck by UD*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Sorry bro but I think Machida would beat Chuck by UD*


Machida is crafty veteran and his style is very unpredictable. He could put chuck away maybe in the 3rd round


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Machida is crafty veteran and his style is very unpredictable. He could put chuck away maybe in the 3rd round


*I agree*


----------



## TICL (Apr 22, 2007)

HHAHAHAHAH I hate ignorant people. 1 second Chuck is the most dominant fighter in his weight class. 1.52 minutes later he's done?


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

TICL said:


> HHAHAHAHAH I hate ignorant people. 1 second Chuck is the most dominant fighter in his weight class. 1.52 minutes later he's done?


 *Sometimes all it takes is 1.52 minutes*:thumbsup:


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

vandalian said:


> The man didn't lose a fight for over three years. Gimme a break.


Let's put that into perspective, those 3 years he fought 7 opponents, which 2 of the opponents he fought twice! It's not just how long you've held the title that makes you the best, but that you've defeated all of the best out there as well. The UFC in the past several years had few fighters who could take chuck on, chuck just kept beating the same people over and over. That just proved he was the best in UFC, not the world. If Pride Joined UFC several years ago, Chuck would not have reign champion for as long as he has. 



cdtcpl said:


> Chuck is not done, but it will be 3 or so fights before he gets a chance back at his belt. The smartest thing he could do is try to go hw and see if he does well there.


The odds of him making a come back when his opponents are Wanderlei, Dan Henderson, or Shogun... are slim if none. The smartest thing for him to do is go HW? that's ridiculous, even if he did do that and took out randy, Fedor would soon come in and break his neck. 

He needs to pick up his game and stop fighting spoon fed fighters dana's been feeding him.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Sterling said:


> I think Chuck will win a few more and lose a few more but so will Rampage, Wandi, Shogun, & Henderson. I do not think there will be a dominate LHW champ any time soon. The division is too stacked for for that to happen. I can't wait to watch the match ups and see though.Makes it way more exciting.


Well said. There will be surprises. As another 'indestructible' fighter gets beaten, so people look to the next. Apparently now it's Shogun who can't be beaten. 

Sigh.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Machida is crafty veteran and his style is very unpredictable. He could put chuck away maybe in the 3rd round


TELL IT :thumb01:


----------



## IMPALED 666 (May 12, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> TELL IT :thumb01:


*When is Chuck fighting again???*


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

this is stupid chuck is done peiod


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think he's DONE, but I don't think he'll ever dominate again since the integration of the Pride fighters. Noone will dominate, as was previously stated.. maybe Hendo.


----------



## TECATE (May 10, 2007)

PrideFan123 said:


> I don't think he's DONE, but I don't think he'll ever dominate again since the integration of the Pride fighters. Noone will dominate, as was previously stated.. maybe Hendo.


hendo wont dominate anubody the only one that will is wandy you dumbass


----------

